# Geldwäsche im Internet Platinway



## crash26 (10 August 2006)

Habe heute eine sehr Interessante Mail bekommen, lag in meinem GMX Account unter Spam, dachte mir hört sich ja Interessant an so Geld zu Verdienen jedoch kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, das dass alles Legal sein soll.......:scherzkeks: :sun: 
Wobei man bei seiner regestrierung auch noch eine TAN Angeben soll, dass soll angeblich die davor schützen das sich da welche anmelden die da´dann humbug mit treiben, die drohen dann auch noch mit Polizei und Interpohl...... 
habe die Seite heute auch geich mal in meine Faforiten genommen, und denen auch unter [email protected] die Frage gestellt was für eine TAN man genau da eingeben soll. :scherzkeks: Sollte mich ja wundern wenn es denn keine Banktan sein soll. naja auf jeden fall, dachte ich mir schon das es hierbei um Geldwäsche geht. Auf anderen Seiten wurde auch schon darüber in Foren berichtet, dass sich da mal einer drauf eingelassen haben soll der dann ärger bekahm wegen geldwäsche. doch leider konnte niemand mehr diesen artickel finden. und das hier steht in der sogenannten FAQ der Seite w*w.platinway.org
Woher soll das Geld kommen und an wen nämlich soll es überwiesen sein? 
Sie arbeiten als Manager für Zahlungsbearbeitung. Ihre Aufgabe ist die Zahlungen von einem Kunden zu bekommen und an den anderen zu senden. Da unsere Gesellschaft auf dem Edelmetallmarkt tätig ist, werden bei uns Edelmetallen stets gekauft und verkauft. Mit diesem Geld werden Sie arbeiten.
Zum Beispiel: Einerseits kauft der Kunde etwas bei uns und schickt das Geld an Sie, andererseits kaufen wir selber etwas bei einem anderen Kunden und sollen das bezahlen. Dann beginnt Ihre Arbeit. Sie schicken das Geld an den anderen Kunden und bekommen Ihre Prozente für die durchgeführte Operation. 

Soll ich vor der Arbeit irgendwelche Verträge schließen? 
Ja. Nach der Registrierung wird Ihnen ein Vertrag abgesandt. Sie sollen diesen Vertrag ausfüllen, unterschreiben und per Fax an uns schicken. Nach der Prüfung Ihres Fragebogens werden Sie eingestellt. 

Warum soll ich in dem Vertrag mein TAN angeben? 
Das brauchen wir zum Schützen gegen möglichen Schwindel und betrügerische Aneignung. 

Was folgt, wenn ich kein Geld an Sie schicke und das ganze Geld zurückbehalte? 
Ihre Angaben werden sofort an das Bundeskriminalamt, Interpol und andere internationale Organisationen, mit denen wir im Kontakt stehen, überreicht. 

Wird mein Lohn von der Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit abhängen? 
Natürlich, nachdem Sie das Geld bekommen haben, sollen Sie unsere Anweisungen im Laufe der 24 Stunden ausführen. Sonnst können wir mit Ihnen weiter nicht arbeiten. 

Wieviel Prozente von der Summe bekomme ich für meine Arbeit? 
Das hängt von Qualität und Geschwindigkeit Ihrer Arbeit ab. Der Hauptzins ist 7 Prozent. Damit übernehmen wir alle Überweisungskosten. Bei der erfolgreichen Arbeit werden Ihre Prozente zunehmen. 

Mit welchen Summen werde ich zu tun haben? 
Sie werden Summen von 500 bis auf 10 000 Euro (für erfahrene Mitarbeiter) zu überweisen haben. 

Wie lange soll ich auf die erste Geldüberweisung warten, nachdem ich mich registriert habe? 
Das hängt von der Zahl der Finanzoperationen im Moment. Die erste Geldüberweisung erfolgt im Laufe von 10 Tagen nach der Registrierung. 

Würde mich ja mal nur zu sehr Interessieren was passiert, wenn man dann nach erstem Geldeingang, dass Geld nicht weiterleitet. Kommt dann die Mafia????
Naja auf jeden fall, habe ich das ganze auch gleich einmal an meine Örtliche Zeitung als Leserbrief weitergeleitet. Im anhang findet ihr die Website und meinen Brief an die Zeitung.
naja währe schön gewesen wenn es denn so leicht währe..... see you wenn einer Fragen hat meine mail addy ist die *****@gmx.de

_URL deaktiviert , mailaddi gelöscht siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## stieglitz (10 August 2006)

*AW: Geldwäsche im Internet Platinway*

Lies mal hier weiter:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=30947&page=29


----------



## Insider (10 August 2006)

*AW: Geldwäsche im Internet Platinway*

...macht er ja schon: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=160585#post160585

@ crash26, wende dich doch gleich an die richtige Stelle der Behörden, über info[at]bka.de.


----------



## crash26 (11 August 2006)

*AW: Geldwäsche im Internet Platinway*

:sun: habe mich da schon an weitere stellen gewandt gehabt, auch wenn die dame mich erst nicht so recht verstehen wollte. aber zum schluss bekahm sie es dann doch noch auf die reihe. Sie hatte es dann an das BKA für Betrugsfälle und Geldwäsche weitergeleitet. Soll mich ja echt wundern wenn da dann nichts mehr kommen sollte.....


----------



## Greenhorn (11 August 2006)

*AW: Geldwäsche im Internet Platinway*



			
				crash26 schrieb:
			
		

> Was folgt, wenn ich kein Geld an Sie schicke und das ganze Geld zurückbehalte?
> Ihre Angaben werden sofort an ... andere internationale Organisationen, mit denen wir im Kontakt stehen, überreicht.


Russenmafia, Camorra, Yakuza, GEZ ... ?


----------



## Reducal (11 August 2006)

*AW: Geldwäsche im Internet Platinway*



			
				crash26 schrieb:
			
		

> ...was passiert, wenn man dann nach erstem Geldeingang, dass Geld nicht weiterleitet.



a) hat Greenhorn schon angedeutet und
b) kommen die Strafverfolger trotzdem und ziehen c) durch


----------



## crash26 (13 August 2006)

*AW: Geldwäsche im Internet Platinway*

also das was ich zu meiner frau auch schon sagte.............. :-D 
man findet sich dann zertrümmert oder abgeschlachtet in irgendeiner ecke wieder...... nee nee nee sowas muss ich da nicht haben.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 August 2006)

*AW: Geldwäsche im Internet Platinway*



			
				Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> crash26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Chinesen hast Du in Deiner Aufzählung vergessen


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Geldwäsche im Internet Platinway*

hallo

hatte mit platinway kontakt und kann nur sagen finger weg. eine ganz üble masche. 
nachdem man sich registriert hat wird man telefonisch kontaktiert das geld auf das eigene konto kommt, und dieses geld weiter geschickt werden muss.
was mich wunderte, das geld kam wirklich und sollte ganz schnell weggeschickt werden. natürlich mit western union in die ukraine. Ich ließ das geld natürlich erst mal auf dem kont, und prüfte die sache dann rief ich die bank und das bka an, um hilfe und rat zu suchen, da waren auf einmal 6.800€.

ich erstattete anzeige, und musste feststellen, dass die bank das geld zurückgebucht hat, im auftrag der überweisenden bank. 

also noch mal langsam. du bekommst geld, das hebst du ab und schickst es mit western union, wenn du dann auf dein konto schaust, stellst du fest, dass das geld was du bekommen hast zurückgebucht wurde. dann hast du eine anständige minusdifferenz auf deinem konto.


----------



## Reducal (27 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Geldwäsche im Internet Platinway*

...eine inzwischen "normale" Sache. Da ist einer ein Phishing-Opfer geworden und von seinem Konto wurde der Betrag X abgebucht. Der Betrag wurde deinem Konto gut geschrieben, damit du ihn überweist. Der Geschädigte hat jedoch zeitnah Wind von der Sache bekommen, beschwert sich bei seiner Bank und die veranlasst über die andere Bank die Rückholung des Betrages, so lange noch nicht darüber verfügt worden ist.

Einige Banken belasten das Empfängerkonto sogar trotz Verfügung über die Gelder, also direkt ins Minus des Inhabers - und das ist auch gut so, Strafe muss sein!


----------

